# Two Hamiltons



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

As I haven't posted in a while, I thought this would be a good excuse: the recent arrival of two Hamiltons from Harleymanstan's shop in Texas, where they went for a tuneup.

The first is a Sea-Lectric I, my favorite of the round designs. As far as I know, it is all original. The second is an Everest I, original except for the refinished dial. International Dial Co. did the work. Both of these watches have the cal. 500 movement.

These aren't rarities, but I am glad to have them in my humble collection.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful watches both.

I particularly love the Everest, I have bid on so many of those & still yet to win one.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm with you, John.

The Sea-Lectric is my favourite round case design, and are probably the most easily read dial of all the Hamilton electrics.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

have to agree the everest looks the biz.i have a hamilton auto and a hamilton quartz maybe now the time to aquire an electic to complete the set.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I appreciate the opportunity to have serviced your watches. I agree with Martinus on the Sea-Lectric. It really has a great look. As far as the Everest goes, there is really nothing else like it in the Hamilton Electric series. The exploding dial, with markers at 11, 12, and 1 outside the case is a very unique look.

You have two very nice watches to add to your collection.

I look forward to meeting you at the NAWCC National Convention in Overland Park, Kansas. You will really enjoy it, I'm sure.

Thanks again,

harleymanstan


----------

